# Magnum got a hair cut



## icklemiss21 (Aug 29, 2004)

He was getting matted no matter how much I brushed him so we ended up taking him to a groomer to be shaved:


----------



## tanyuh (Jun 7, 2003)

Aww, poor guy! Hehehehehe.


----------



## shazino (Mar 27, 2005)

looks like a poodle


----------



## LoveMyKitties (Nov 12, 2004)

awwww he will enjoy the rest of his summer with his new cooler doo!
isn't he super soft now?! I love that softness after they have been shaved!


----------



## icklemiss21 (Aug 29, 2004)

yeah, hes super soft.

I think he keeps over estimating his size because all his fur is gone - he tried to jump into the bath tub and hit the other side instead of landing in it.


----------



## tanyuh (Jun 7, 2003)

icklemiss21 said:


> I think he keeps over estimating his size because all his fur is gone - he tried to jump into the bath tub and hit the other side instead of landing in it.


Awww..


----------



## icklemiss21 (Aug 29, 2004)

Some more:


----------



## reeeeka (Jun 27, 2005)

aww poor baby


----------



## icklemiss21 (Aug 29, 2004)

It has provided them all with a new game - chase the fluffy part of Magnum's tail - poor Mags! But he chases it himself... so

Other than that he actually seems to like it and is back to his happier (well as happy as a grumpy cat can be) self. Must be nice to get all that matted fur off and be able to move properly again.


----------



## genEus (Sep 7, 2004)

how much did it cost?


----------



## icklemiss21 (Aug 29, 2004)

$48.50 Canadian including taxes, plus whatever tip my BF gave them when he picked him up


----------



## tornangel012 (Feb 18, 2005)

What a Proud lion he looks like in the second set of pics PUAHHAHAHHA! :lol:


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

What a cute do! Did they shave his armpits too? I know when Twinkie needs to be shaved, his armpits are always matted up


----------



## icklemiss21 (Aug 29, 2004)

No his armpits were fine - the knots were mainly on his back and the back of one of his legs.


----------



## Dusty&Lou (Jun 16, 2004)

How did he take to being shaved? I'm afraid that Dusty is getting rather matted and we need to have him shaved down too... The cost doesn't worry me, but the trauma does....


----------



## Katten Minnaar (Mar 18, 2005)

Awwww poor baby.....

But I know what its like with them getting matted...no matter how much you try to brush them out sometimes it just doesn't work. Our Taralen is awful in that department and we haven't yet got to that exstream. its normally holding her and keeping her still and cutting the matts of carefully.

Hope the hair grows back soon and it wont matt as easily  

Eva x


----------



## icklemiss21 (Aug 29, 2004)

> How did he take to being shaved? I'm afraid that Dusty is getting rather matted and we need to have him shaved down too... The cost doesn't worry me, but the trauma does....


He took to it surprisingly well - I was worried about it - but he seems way happier with it off (must be nice in this weather to be a little cooler too - he has loads of thick long fur.

The girl at the groomers wanted to keep him and was telling us how cute and sweet he is - we had to look in the carrier to make sure it was msgnum she was giving back

Although the furry part of his tail is still the cause of the amusement among the others :lol:


----------



## Will2005 (Jul 25, 2005)

aww, he looks so funny. The poor cat.


----------



## Dusty&Lou (Jun 16, 2004)

> [quote:2e0j7cq6]How did he take to being shaved? I'm afraid that Dusty is getting rather matted and we need to have him shaved down too... The cost doesn't worry me, but the trauma does....



He took to it surprisingly well - I was worried about it - but he seems way happier with it off (must be nice in this weather to be a little cooler too - he has loads of thick long fur. [/quote:2e0j7cq6]

Thanks for the info! I think I'm going to have to take my Fluff-Ball to the groomers too!


----------



## horseplaypen (Apr 1, 2004)

How did the groomer do it? Did you watch?

We ended up taking Jasmine to a place here (not the one you told me about - she was pretty booked) that said they specialized in grooming cats without anaesthetic. It seemed pretty rough though... Jasmine was not a happy kitty. The groomer had her in some sort of harness and muzzle thing. I guess it's better than anaesthetic, and Jasmine would NOT stay still otherwise, but it seemed pretty scary from a mommy's point of view. She only shaved her butt though, thank god, and just removed the mats from the rest of her fur, since apparantly she wasn't in bad condition. So it only ended up costing $9, as opposed to $27 for the whole thing. 

I'm just wondering if that's the norm with groomers. I don't think Jasmine will want to repeat that experience again!


----------



## icklemiss21 (Aug 29, 2004)

We didn't stick around - I seen them putting in in the tub for a bath - which he was good about as usual - seemingly he fussed a bit when he was taken out of the bath tho - weird cat :roll: 

They also have the muzzle - but I prefer that over anaesthetic - Magnum however didn't seem to mind. He fell in love with one of the bathing guys who held him while he was being cut and gave him treats etc. They didn't use a harness though - the person who bathes and dries the cat stays and holds them while the groomer cuts or shaves (which is probably why it was so much). I prefer that one on one treatment - even if they did give him too many treats - at least he enjoyed it!

Magnum didn't seem all that bothered - I think the drive home upset him more than anything! Magnum does generally like being bathed and groomed though - so for him it was more a matter of just taking him outside that would freak him out. the groomer said she probably wouldn't have bothered with a muzzle if it wasn't company policy because he was being so well behaved.

I think I checked the carrier 5 times before leaving to make sure i had the right cat - because Magnum and well behaved are not usually words that go together - our vet even tries to put off visits with Mags!


----------

